# What is everybody here Thankfull for this year?



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

I'll kick it off. Both of my daughters are doing great, in school, socially and they are getting along well with there future new sister too. I hate the term step child, sister etc as it relegates the recepient to second place. 
I met an awesome woman who will soon be a part of our lives :thumbsup:
Even you guys out there in Hobby Talk Land !]:wave:
Employment was kind of a downer but things are looking up. Last but not least , all the great slot deals I made with a bunch of you since joining the board here in January. 

HAPPY THANKSGIVING ! :woohoo:


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

I am thankful for..........

My wife.....my best friend in all the world
My family 
The fact that I have my health
Comfortable surroundings and the means to maintain them
The means to indulge myself a little with a few hobbies and interests 

That's a lot more than many people in this world can say. I am truly living the dream.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Where to start 

My wife and Charles and Marley. That all my older children are out on their own. That my Mom and my wifes Mom are both doing well.

That I finally finished up the master bedroom and bathroom remodeling so I can enjoy our hobby once again.

That this batch of HYDROSPAN is working like it did when I first starting using it. Two in a row pefect castings.

That I will soon have a Mega G to model and play with.

That I truley enjoy my real job challenging and fun.

That I am going to win the Mega Million jackpot tonight 

Roger Corrie


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I bow to the rising and setting sun. I am simply thankful for each day that I again wake up on the right side of the sod and all that comes with it. I'm an averager. I neither surf the crest nor do I wallow in the trough. I just plod right through the heart of life's sign wave like a draft horse.

I tend to count my blessings daily rather than only taking stock on the appointed "Hallmark" days. Health, happiness, family, and friends... then I knock wood and toss in a few Hail Marys.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Man. Where do I start.

A stroke and a heart attack after a surgery in February. A serious staph infection in that ankle that almost ruined the joint and still causes me some problems. I made it through that.

Dealing with psycho friends, stalkers and long distance romances that went nowhere. A burglary in my apartment that was my maintenance man's doing, and the refusal of the manager to get rid of him until I filed a lawsuit. I made it though that.

The remnants of a really nasty divorce, and the new friendship with my ex I'm enjoying now. I made it through that.

A second really bad accident, one which took someone who was probably my best friend in the world, and almost took me. And while I have a ways to go the hardest part is behind me. I made it through that.

The marriage of a really great guy to my daughter, who are now expecting their first child this Memorial Day. Maybe this time I'll get a grandson to go along with my grand daughter.

I get up, I watch the sun rise, I get my grand daughter off to school, I do my physical therapy, I nap, eat, poop regularly. I have a warm home, people around me that care about me and I watch the sun set every night. I deal with the pain, the nightmares and the anxiety. 

And I get through it.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I am thankful that I have a good job at the moment and a great family to share my life with.

I can afford with play with my cars and be a kid whenever I want and I am thankful for the friends I have made in this hobby.

I am thankful for the men and women in the service who fight for my country.

I'm thankful for my health.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

rudykizuty said:


> I am thankful for..........
> 
> My wife.....my best friend in all the world
> My family
> ...


Sums it up for me too . . . I'll add to it that I am thankful to be an American.


----------



## streaker (Feb 8, 2004)

I am thankful for my wife and kids and grandkids, that everyone is in good health and that we all get along so well. i am thankful for our freedom and will think of our Servicemembers who are away serving. Thankful for being retired from the military after 29yrs. thankful for my friends and my good friend Gerald. and thankful for being able to have friends here on HT..


Carl


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey Pete , Sorry to read about all of the scrapes you've had. You certainly deserve a break. Glad that everything seems to be going well for you now though. Best Wishes


----------



## flyingpatricio (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm thankful for my new wife of 2 months.

I'm thankful for my relatively good health.

I'm thankful to be surrounded by family and good friends.

I'm thankful to have a roof over my head, paid bills and a full refrigerator.

I'm thankful for my two Dogs...they can make a bad day seem so much better once I get home.

...and seeing as I live in the Detroit area, I've been very thankful work for my business has held out and even been on the busy side this year...best year since 2000.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I'm thankful for so many people and things in my life that bless me daily. Things I didn't even ask for, and don't deserve, family and friends who love me. The list is too long to go through all in one sitting and I think about parts of it everyday. Of course, it seems all too easy for some inconvenience or problem to steal the day, but I try not to let that happen. This time of year, though, something overshadows the whole scene. I'm really missing my mom. This is our second year without her. Throw in the fact that she was a great cook, and it just makes Thanksgiving all that much harder, in ways I never even thought about. So many details. I'm thankful that she was such a great mom to me. Make no mistake, I'll make a dent in the turkey this year, but I won't eat a bite without thinking about her.

Rich


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*I kinda go along with Bill,...*

I don't get sentimental about holidays. To me Thanksgiving is just another day, but with waaaaay too much food. My mom passed the night after T'day in 1983, and I can relate Rich. She also was a great cook, and it makes it a bit difficult. But to add insult to injury, three years ago, my mother in law passed at our home on T'day...just as I was pulling the turkey out of the oven!! 

I am thankful every day when I open my eyes and realize my wife hasn't donated my body to science yet. I am thankful that as insane my life is with the two extra kids that I am still a free man, and haven't given in to the sometimes incredible urge to throttle one or two of them. And I am thankful my mostly wonderful wife has let me take over the 2nd biggest room in the apartment to play with my stuff. :thumbsup:

Also, last but certainly not least, I am thankful for the great friends I have here at HT. Inspirational, funny, sometimes serious(ly insane), all and all a great bunch of guys!!! Hobbytalk is great therapy for me. It prods me to do stuff I have put off for months, gets me motivated to improve my abilities, and expands my imagination in so many ways!! :thumbsup:

And since we're all talking serious and stuff, Rich, I believe that is the first post I've seen from you that didn't have "TYCO" in it somewhere!!! :jest: 

Happy T'day all!!!!

UtherJoe


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

*Doh !!!!!*



1976Cordoba said:


> Sums it up for me too . . . I'll add to it that I am thankful to be an American.


How could I have overlooked this? But yes, I absolutely agree. Through the years, my father and I have had several conversations about the opportunities that life in our great land has afforded us and the freedoms we enjoy by being here. This month marks 99 years since his grandfather got off the boat at Ellis Island and onto the train bound for Philadelphia, with all of $20 in his pocket and the clothes on his back. 

The rest is a history that I am also thankful for, including the fact that my great-grandfather lived long enough for me to get to know him before he passed. 

Doba, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Health, Family and friends. 3 wonderful Daughters, 2.75 Wonderful Grand kids. and awesome wife who indulges my hobbies. Food on the table, roof over my head and the Good Lord who loves me no matter how stupid I get at times..

Have a blessed long weekend guys I am working almost traight through to Christmas and will be making HT my indulgence this year...


Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Sorry Dave, 

I had to steal this bit......I'm thankful for:

"the Good Lord who loves me no matter how stupid I get at times!" 

Through him, everything else is potatoes and gravy.  OFD/rr/Dave


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Thankful for.... 

a lot. Family first. A wife who has overcome a lot of challenges and helps me overcome mine. Two good kids who have their acts together. Cousins I didn't know for most of our lives that I do know now thanks to my parents who thought it was important to try to mend their fences and reach out. Memories of grandparents who taught me much, some of which I am learned growing up and some of which came to me much more recently. Many of us together for Thanksgiving, and having read Rudy's post I now need to ask my mother and aunt about the date my great-grandfather came through Ellis Island on his way to Philly - 1910 I think. 

Getting through a horrid year of work just fine and having much improved, positive things in store to start the next one. Makes it easier on all of mine. 

Funny - observation this morning - having accumulated ridiculous amounts of Christmas paraphenalia over the years and maybe having our living room look like something the Griswalds would be proud of, and putting it out a little early. Christmas - and what it means - has been and will be a big deal no matter how much we do or don't spend. However, there will be trains and slot cars in the mix LOL, and glad for it!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I don't get sentimental about holidays. To me Thanksgiving is just another day, but with waaaaay too much food. My mom passed the night after T'day in 1983, and I can relate Rich. She also was a great cook, and it makes it a bit difficult. But to add insult to injury, three years ago, my mother in law passed at our home on T'day...just as I was pulling the turkey out of the oven!!
> 
> I am thankful every day when I open my eyes and realize my wife hasn't donated my body to science yet. I am thankful that as insane my life is with the two extra kids that I am still a free man, and haven't given in to the sometimes incredible urge to throttle one or two of them. And I am thankful my mostly wonderful wife has let me take over the 2nd biggest room in the apartment to play with my stuff. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 Seriously Insane ? I resemble that remark ! 
Happy Thanksgiving !


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

rudykizuty said:


> I am thankful for..........
> 
> My wife.....my best friend in all the world
> My family
> ...


Happy Thanksgiving Rudy!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> I bow to the rising and setting sun. I am simply thankful for each day that I again wake up on the right side of the sod and all that comes with it. I'm an averager. I neither surf the crest nor do I wallow in the trough. I just plod right through the heart of life's sign wave like a draft horse.
> 
> I tend to count my blessings daily rather than only taking stock on the appointed "Hallmark" days. Health, happiness, family, and friends... then I knock wood and toss in a few Hail Marys.


Happy Thanksgiving Bill !


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

vaBcHRog said:


> Where to start
> 
> My wife and Charles and Marley. That all my older children are out on their own. That my Mom and my wifes Mom are both doing well.
> 
> ...


* Happy Thanksgiving* :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Pete McKay said:


> Man. Where do I start.
> 
> A stroke and a heart attack after a surgery in February. A serious staph infection in that ankle that almost ruined the joint and still causes me some problems. I made it through that.
> 
> ...


*Pete ! Have a Happy Thanksgiving !:wave:*


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

SplitPoster said:


> Thankful for....
> 
> a lot. Family first. A wife who has overcome a lot of challenges and helps me overcome mine. Two good kids who have their acts together. Cousins I didn't know for most of our lives that I do know now thanks to my parents who thought it was important to try to mend their fences and reach out. Memories of grandparents who taught me much, some of which I am learned growing up and some of which came to me much more recently. Many of us together for Thanksgiving, and having read Rudy's post I now need to ask my mother and aunt about the date my great-grandfather came through Ellis Island on his way to Philly - 1910 I think.
> 
> ...


* Have a Happy Thanksgiving Splitter ! *


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

roadrner said:


> Sorry Dave,
> 
> I had to steal this bit......I'm thankful for:
> 
> ...


*Roadrunner , Happy Thanksgiving!:dude:*


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

coach61 said:


> Health, Family and friends. 3 wonderful Daughters, 2.75 Wonderful Grand kids. and awesome wife who indulges my hobbies. Food on the table, roof over my head and the Good Lord who loves me no matter how stupid I get at times..
> 
> Have a blessed long weekend guys I am working almost traight through to Christmas and will be making HT my indulgence this year...
> 
> ...


*Coach Happy Thanksgiving to you !*


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I'm thankful for so many people and things in my life that bless me daily. Things I didn't even ask for, and don't deserve, family and friends who love me. The list is too long to go through all in one sitting and I think about parts of it everyday. Of course, it seems all too easy for some inconvenience or problem to steal the day, but I try not to let that happen. This time of year, though, something overshadows the whole scene. I'm really missing my mom. This is our second year without her. Throw in the fact that she was a great cook, and it just makes Thanksgiving all that much harder, in ways I never even thought about. So many details. I'm thankful that she was such a great mom to me. Make no mistake, I'll make a dent in the turkey this year, but I won't eat a bite without thinking about her.
> 
> Rich


*Rich, Have a great Thanksgiving !*


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

martybauer31 said:


> I am thankful that I have a good job at the moment and a great family to share my life with.
> 
> I can afford with play with my cars and be a kid whenever I want and I am thankful for the friends I have made in this hobby.
> 
> ...


*Have a Happy Thanksgiving MArty !:woohoo:*


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

flyingpatricio said:


> I'm thankful for my new wife of 2 months.
> 
> I'm thankful for my relatively good health.
> 
> ...


* Happy Thanksgiving to ya ' !*


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

streaker said:


> I am thankful for my wife and kids and grandkids, that everyone is in good health and that we all get along so well. i am thankful for our freedom and will think of our Servicemembers who are away serving. Thankful for being retired from the military after 29yrs. thankful for my friends and my good friend Gerald. and thankful for being able to have friends here on HT..
> 
> 
> Carl


*Have a Happy Thanksgiving !*


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Sums it up for me too . . . I'll add to it that I am thankful to be an American.


*Doba ! Happy Thanksgiving to you!*


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Scott,
You're almost there. 992 and counting.

Rich


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL Holy cow ! I almost forgot about that! maybe By Chat time I'll be done !


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Way to go Scott! 

Happy Thanksgiving to all and please be careful over the holidays. We don't need to have a membership drive.  rr


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm thankful for family, friends and health. Though my dad passed away this year while in Mexico, I'm grateful that we were able to bring him home. 
I get to visit him at least once a week at his site to tell him thanks for everything he has giving me through my growing years.

Everyone have a great Thanksgiving and enjoy the time with your families.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours from me and the boys!!!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Besides the normal stuff, My wife and 3 sons. I have to say I am thanksful that I found this web site. I have made more friends than enemies here, learned a lot about my favorite hobby and done stuff to these cars I would never have tried without the positive infuences from the members here...
Have a Happy and safe Thanksgiving!
Chris


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z262/FresnoPete/?action=view&current=MOV00036.flv

Man I love this camera.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Pete McKay said:


> http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z262/FresnoPete/?action=view&current=MOV00036.flv
> 
> Man I love this camera.


looking good Pete, get well soon!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

ScottD961 said:


> LOL Holy cow ! I almost forgot about that! maybe By Chat time I'll be done !


Too bad it doesn't just count posts that said something....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Pete,
Great video and same wishes to you. Keep shooting Cecil "Pete" DeMille.  rr


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm thankful for sooo many things - just the simple fact of waking up this morning to experience another day here on this earth. I'm thankful for my God and my Lord and Savior Jesus - without whom I'm not sure where I'd be or what I'd be. I'm also thankful for the blessings He bestows upon me daily - from the smallest to the greatest in all forms! I'm thankful for my wonderful, loving wife and my sweet, beautiful daughter who constantly encourage me and love me unconditionally. I'm thankful for having a job and source of income during a time that many or trying to find either or both. I'm thankful that the life of my mother-in-law was spared during this Summer when she was nearly 2/3's of the way "gone." I'm equally thankful for the life of a person that, though we have never met I'd still consider him a friend, had his life spared to be a continuing joy and life bringer to others, including kids that he loves to reach out to - Pete McKay.

My days are continually filled with thankfulness and are never focused on just today as that day for being thankful. I'm thankful that I can BE thankful and that my life has so many areas from the simpliest to the most complex that reflect how truly blessed and thankful for those blessing every day.

I think my Dad said it best when he said if you can wake up and you have a roof over your head, you are not hungry, you are not sick or in a hospital, then you always have a ton to be thankful for.

Hope everyone has a Happy, Blessed and Safe Thanksgiving!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

*Likewise...*



ScottD961 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Rudy!


And a Happy Thanksgiving Day to you and yours, Scott!


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Thankful for family and friends and the chance to get together to share some good food, good times, and good memories. Happy Thanksgiving everybody! Dave.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I too have much to be thankful for... a beautiful loving wife, a great job, great friends and good health. I am truely blessed. 

Happy Holidays to everyone!
Enjoy your Turkey today... and those delicious sandwitches the next 2 weeks!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Tycoarm said:


> I'm thankful for family, friends and health. Though my dad passed away this year while in Mexico, I'm grateful that we were able to bring him home.
> I get to visit him at least once a week at his site to tell him thanks for everything he has giving me through my growing years.
> 
> Everyone have a great Thanksgiving and enjoy the time with your families.


Tycoarm, My condolances on your dad. I haven't lost a parent yet but I know the time is getting close. Sorry to read about your loss.

Have a great Thanksgiving too buddy. Join us on Chat tomorrow night if you would like too.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

coach61 said:


> Too bad it doesn't just count posts that said something....


Then the quote above wouldn't count either.




Happy Thanksgiving to you anyway


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

videojimmy said:


> I too have much to be thankful for... a beautiful loving wife, a great job, great friends and good health. I am truely blessed.
> 
> Happy Holidays to everyone!
> Enjoy your Turkey today... and those delicious sandwitches the next 2 weeks!


*VJ Happy Thanksgiving !*


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE=RacerDave;2599772]Thankful for family and friends and the chance to get together to share some good food, good times, and good memories. Happy Thanksgiving everybody! Dave.[/QUOTE]*
RD Happy Thanksgiving to you too.*


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

*PD2 Have a great Thanksgiving ~:thumbsup:*


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

ScottD961 said:


> Then the quote above wouldn't count either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But at least it had some merit.....Thankgiving is in October guys.. This is just a excuse to go shopping...


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

coach61 said:


> But at least it had some merit.....Thankgiving is in October guys.. This is just a excuse to go shopping...


If you are going to post antagonizing comments then it has NO merit at all:thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

ScottD961 said:


> If you are going to post antagonizing comments then it has NO merit at all:thumbsup:


Nice Addition Scott.. I just love wading through inate drivel when I get a minute to enjoy my hobby.. Guess which list your not on.. 



Dave


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

coach61 said:


> Nice Addition Scott.. I just love wading through inate drivel when I get a minute to enjoy my hobby.. Guess which list your not on..
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


You must love it 'cause you just have to keep posting negative "drivel"


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Got to keep my post count higher then the youngesters....if you care to discuss this further I'm in chat feel free to stop in and play with the flashing lights like always....



this is one pond you don't want to wade into....


David


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

coach61 said:


> Got to keep my post count higher then the youngesters....if you care to discuss this further I'm in chat feel free to stop in and play with the flashing lights like always....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds threatening ! Was already there and you left. No worries on the lights though I know it hurts your tender eyes


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I am thankful for the ignore key God Bless everyone.

Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurp...I am full now...excuse me*

Uuuuuuuuuum Happy Turkey Day..................is this going to boost my post count...LOL :woohoo:

Bob...Left overs are Yummy!...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Everyone knows ya dont mess with Coach....duh!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bob,
Would have to agree, it tastes better the day after! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I am thankfull for my kids, my wife, and although my job sucks (or at least the boss does) a great paying job at homodepot.
A great 100 year old house I just bought in the town I grew up in.
Thankful that the bedrooms are painted/wallpapered, carpeted and refinished, so we can actually have bedrooms.
Thankfull for slot cars, I love tinkering with them.

NOT thankful for the cool, retro traintrack rail beam in the basement that is installed at 6 foot (I'm 6'-3", and clocked my head 5 times the other day cleaning and prepping the basement for slotcarville).
Thankfull for most of the guys on hobbytalk.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Among other things, I am thankful for all of you so I don't feel like I am alone enjoying this hobby in my basement!!!!!


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> Everyone knows ya dont mess with Coach....duh!


Why? 'cause he should been banned for his remarks? Aw well every site has there favorites who get to ignore the rules! Happy T'day everybody:thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Im thankful for several things:

I just met a gorgeous new ladyfriend. Physically, she's my ideal type (think Fairuza Balk), has a killer personality, and doesnt just put up with, but actually LIKES my off the wall sense of humor.

As always Ive got the best family and friends on the planet.

Ive got a good job and am doing fairly well in a crap economy.

Ive got a Jeep thats paid for, runs good and still brings a grin to my face every time ive climbed up into the cab, even after 6 years.

My slot collection keeps growing!

And last but not least, I saw which side of the turkey the dog was licking before it got carved!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Exceeding maximum density*



Thunderbolt1 said:


> Why? 'cause he should been banned for his remarks? Aw well every site has there favorites who get to ignore the rules! Happy T'day everybody:thumbsup:


Speaking of ignoring the rules! The 'ole end around worked rather well in the Lombardi era, but in this case a defiant ploy only shows yer willingness to continue to poop on the living room rug of HT. Hank aint a moron! 

Presumably you have read the rules and are apparently well versed in their application so it should be little wonder that you are serving yer second ban in less than a year. Indicative only of the fact that certain subtlties of decorum are lost in the wash where you are concerned.

Favorites? Puhleeze! What is this second grade? Sure some of us walk the razors edge and roust about a bit; however we do have the good sense to pull back from the abyss. No one told you to go "on board" and kick Dan in the nads, nor did anyone advise you superfluously inflate your post count. In fact quite to the contrary. If the chat transcripts just prior to each of your suspensions are pulled; I believe you'll find a few recommendations that your sensible limits were being exceeded. None of which is neither here nor there at this point, however it is cited from the perspective that you were thoughfully warned and chose to proceed regardless. The maverick is yer chosen mentallity which is all well and good! It's just that there is no crying in Base ball.

Equally disturbing was the pooping on the rug of Wed's slotchat. You were asked to not use red ...and yet even at last chat you persisted. You were asked to help us try and stay on topic, and that Weds was for slotchat and Fri was blog yerself nite. We're all guilty of going afeild and that's why Win and Coach try and help us... the hopeless. Still you refused up and to the point where you finally were told point blank. 

Nope it aint perfect; but if yer turned around in the canoe and backstroking furiously ....then yer "agin" us.
I may do some time for this post myself. None the less you seemed rather disoriented so hopefully this will clarify any confusion. There are written rules and there are unwritten rules.

The unwritten rule here is ....dont go saying we didnt warn ya


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I am greatful for this site. Through the forums and chat feature, I have seen more cool slot cars than I can count and chatted with some very creative people. It has really increased my enjoyment of the hobby. Hobby Talk is well managed and fairly managed. In today's word, neither of these attributes are common. I can have a terrible day at work and a few minutes of viewing new posts makes the problems of the day a little smaller.

Thanks for the awesome work that many of you share on a regular basis. I vow to end my days of slackitude and make some contibutions of my own. 

Party on fellow slot heads! :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

I owe the Wed nite chat crowd an apology. My first time in 2 weeks ago went off topic. Didn't know the rules til I broke 'em. Sorry guys.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Don't sweat it Rudy!!*

We're all guilty to a point!! I know for sure I am..It is relatively easy to go off on a tangent. Once the slot business is done being discussed on Wednesday, it's usually an open topic..And Friday night is open forum, so anything goes!! Please feel free to join us again!!! 

UtherJoe


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

I don't post much but I read HobbyTalk faithfully. And for HT's being, I am thankful. I have read enough from all of you that I would have to call you 'friends' even though we have never met. Your zest for all things slot and the willingness to share is a lot to be thankful for in and of itself. Add to that all the other great things around us in our daily lives and this is truly a great country to live in and a great time to be alive.

Thank you one and all.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*No! Ya dont.*



rudykizuty said:


> I owe the Wed nite chat crowd an apology. My first time in 2 weeks ago went off topic. Didn't know the rules til I broke 'em. Sorry guys.


Think nothing of it Rudi! 

You have mail.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I forgot.... I am also thankful I live in a country where I can say just about anything I want. Even if it's dumb (cause that part is probably a lot).


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

martybauer31 said:


> I forgot.... I am also thankful I live in a country where I can say just about anything I want. Even if it's dumb (cause that part is probably a lot).


None of us is as dumb as all of us


----------

